# Wild peppers



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd like to find some seed from the little peppers that grow wild around cowpens and chicken houses along the coast.My grandmother called them turkey peppers.The last seed I got I found in a cow lot At Liverpool.They make peppersause better than anything that can be bought.I've seen them vine up a tree,or make a big bush.Here in N.Tex we have to bring them inside around Nov. Someone in our family always had a plant for years we could get seed from,but no more.I need a fresh start.Any ideas?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

If you can find the plants dig em up and transplant them. Thats what I did. I have had only limited sucesss starting them from seeds.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I remember those pepper plants from when I was a kid also. My grandma would make some good salsa with them. Haven't seen one in ages. Let us know if you have any luck finding any. I'll do the same.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

You'll often see them referred to as chiltepins, chili tepins, bird's eyes and bird chilis as well. I think the reason they're hard to grow from seeds is that they have a coating around each seed that prevents it from sprouting until it's removed. In nature, this is achieved by birds. The birds eat the peppers and their digestive system removes the seed coating, as well scattering the seeds. I've read that some people have had some minor success with attempting to physically remove that seed coating (in a mortar and pestal I think). The best way would be to dig up a couple plants and transplant them.

In stores, you can find the chili pequin plant. It's similar to the chiltepin, but most people say they're not as good.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I planted one bush a few years ago. Now every year a new plant pops up in some other part of the flower beds. I've made pepper sauce with them but that's about all


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the two chili tepin bushes in my garden still producing. That cold week we had didn't slow it down.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We've never had any trouble growing them from seed.I soak them over night in water and plant in warm potting soil.Can't believe we lost all our seed.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll send you some pics of the peppers and if they are the same thing I'll send some.


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

parents have lots of rented pasture land ....i used to go out there a lot ..and pick them for sauce...

now this year I see I have one growing and putting off peppers in the BACKYARD !!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are these not the chili piquin peppers? Little bitty things. FIERY HOT! I've seen em growing on a bush. They are all over the place in Brownsville. Guy i used to work with, his mom would make chili powder with them. Sit a bunch of em in a skillet on the stove until they totally dried out and turned crispy. Dump em into a grinder, and grind into a powder. Add some salt, and call it done. We'd eat it sprinkled on cucumber slices sometimes. I could only do a few though. That stuff was insanely hot!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I second the motion to check around cowlots, chicken pens, and growing wild along creeks and branches. Heard a story about a guy that shot a wild turkey, when they cooked it, not edible it was so hot. Had been living along a creek eating a steady diet of chilepequins. I think the seed can lay dormant for a long time, like a lot of weeds, then sprout.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I bought 4 chili petin plants from Enchanted Gardens in Rosenberg last year. Planted them and all four grew about 2-3 foot tall.
I had more peppers than you can possibly imagine.
If I see them again this spring, I will let you know.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I just saw several full plants for sale at Home Depot at Hwy 6 and Richmond today. They were about a foot high and healthy.


----------

